# Can anyone suggest a Realtor?



## JBP (26 Mar 2013)

Hello folks,

I'm posted from Edmonton to Kingston this time around and would love some suggestions on Realtors to use! I really don't know any realtors personally and haven't had to deal with them so I would love to hear a good story about your favorite Realtor on your last move! Or, whom NOT to go with from Edmonton / Kingston areas also...

Also, anyone have any tips they'd offer on a home-owner posting? Anything you ran into that you would have liked to know before and could pass on to little ole' me? 

Thanks in advance! Always good to get advice from those who have done it before...


----------



## DAA (26 Mar 2013)

http://www.kingstonhouses.com/

We used Richard for both Purchase and Sale.  Then used him again for referral to another agent when we purchased on posting.  A down to earth guy who looked out for our interests and didn't allow us pay more than we needed to pay.

He also does "property management" for people who left Kingston that chose not to sell and wanted to rent.

If I ever went back to Kingston, he would be my choice again.


----------



## chowchow1 (26 Mar 2013)

My buddy Matt is a real estate agent and spent 10 years in the army, so he is very well versed in our specific moves and what we need. 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Matt-Ridyard-Realty-Executives-Polaris-Edmonton/527906257249088?fref=ts


----------



## McG (26 Mar 2013)

Here is another ex-Army:
http://greaterkingstonhomes.com/


----------



## George Wallace (26 Mar 2013)

Here is a very reputable name for you:  Don Wyld.  He will give you the best connections on any posting you may make.  He was in part responsible for bringing together honest ex-military Realtors into a network.  He can recommend to you a Realtor who will have your best interests at heart.  He took care of my move to Kingston, Petawawa and  Ottawa, handling my move to Kingston himself, and recommending good Realtors in both Pet and Ottawa.  I was very pleased with his services.  His office is also in the Barriefield strip mall just outside of the base on Hwy 15.

http://c21wyld.com/


----------



## stokerwes (26 Mar 2013)

Jeff Ross, independent company. Had a great experience with him.
http://www.kingstonhomes.com/jeff_email.html
He would send me weekly new listings in my price range  etc. He did this for a year as I was on IR while waiting for my house to sell in Halifax.


----------



## ABSigs (29 Mar 2013)

Used a guy by the name of Steve Jeffery from REMAX.  Great service. He's a Kingston native but does a lot of work with the military moves.  He also gives back as a donor to the MFRC.  His details at: http://www.remax.ca/on/steve-jeffery-4375-ag


----------



## DG-41 (23 Apr 2013)

In a similar vein, references to a Fredericton area realtor would be much obliged.

DG


----------



## BinRat55 (23 Apr 2013)

For Freddy / Oromocto area - Tidd, Mike Tidd. Definitely Mike Tidd.

http://agents.royallepage.ca/MikeTidd


----------



## JBP (8 May 2013)

Thank you very much to all of you for the great suggestions on Realtors etc... Found my way to one on each end!!!

Next issue I'm facing is the geography of good ole' K-Town. It seems to be a battle every time you ask someone the best areas or how far to live from the base in Kingston... I'm really interested in living in East Kingston, towards Gan out around the highway or woods, or even in the West end of Gan itself. To the West of Kingston I'm very interested in Bath and similar areas, as far as Napanee... What I've been told by varying parties is that Napanee is 'too far' to the West and Gan is 'too far' to the East.... If I'm driving 20-30 minutes anyway, would I rather be in stop and go traffic crossing the causeway or would I rather a highway drive?... 

I've been told if possible avoid Ahmherst? And some have said avoid Greenwood park because it's PMQ North etc. etc... But some of the homes and parks/family stuff there look very appealing. 

Please, fire away, I'm very interested to hear from experience as I've only lived in Kingston while on course for varying lengths (6months on 3's, about 8 months on various other courses).


----------



## PuckChaser (8 May 2013)

Its all about how long you want to drive. I live in a new subdivision on Hwy 15 south of the 401 (Greenwood park west). With traffic it's less than 15 minutes to the base, and I really don't notice a PMQ North mentality at all. Greenwood park does have a lot of military folks there, so if you're trying to avoid seeing anyone from the base, probably not your best bet. For the west end, the commute is quite long, with stop and go traffic as you're either through downtown, or on the 401, heading in the same direction as everyone else. Bath/Amherstview are cheaper to live in, but that's traded off with the gas you spend on driving to basically everything.

I'm a little biased as I hate commuting, as I used to live out in the west end and typically was driving 40-60 minutes if I got stuck in traffic at the end of the day. With PT at 0730, you normally don't get caught in a morning rush whether you're east or west. Its the 1600 rush that sucks.

I've lived in Kingston for almost 12 years, if you have specific questions drop me a PM and I'll help as much as I can.


----------



## Turbo291 (8 May 2013)

I agree with PuckChaser; and I also live in Greenwood Park for 8 years now. 

As with anything, it depends on your lifestyle, needs, and wants.  Yes, shopping is in the west end; but I go to work every day not shopping everyday. On this side there's a vet, dental clinic, medical clinic, yoga studio, post office outlet, dollar store, grocery store, drug store, butcher, transit access, etc. and maybe one day a LCBO.  :nod:

Some say the shopping on this side is limited and expensive, but if you want to drive across town every day to shop or to buy a loaf of bread or milk to save 50 cents, well okay. If you have a family and depending on their or your activities or entertainment (sports, clubs, etc) the west end may be better for accessing these things on a daily basis.  

Things I enjoy about the east end is I can walk to the grocery store, bike or walk to work 20-30 mins, dog park, walking trails, parks, it's quieter, more relaxed, downtown's only s a $10.00 cab ride, etc.  It all depends on your lifestyle really.  

And you know what, even though people call it PMQ North, it's really no different than anywhere in the vicinity of Kingston. I don't think there's anywhere where you won't see someone from the base around Kingston, whether its Gan or Amhearstview. 


 :nod: :nod:


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2013)

Having lived in Grenadier Village (next to LaSalle High School), there is easy access to all that you would like to access.......and there are no prisons on this side of the river.   ;D


----------



## rmc_wannabe (8 May 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Having lived in Grenadier Village (next to LaSalle High School), there is easy access to all that you would like to access.......and there are no prisons on this side of the river.   ;D



Try telling that to a QL3 Sig Op....   ;D


----------



## DAA (8 May 2013)

I think that one of the MOST overlooked aspects by CF members when purchasing a home is the future "resale" value!  Let's face reality......chances are, the home you are about to purchase, may very well not be your "retirement home" and there may very well be many more home purchases to come.

So whilst we all want to own our own "Taj Mahal", sometimes buying in the "it" area of town is not always the best choice.  Why pay price X when 4-6 years down the road you may end up selling for the same price you paid or slightly more than what you paid.

Your home is an "investment" and if you are just starting out, you should concentrate on making a return on that.


----------

